# camber kits?



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

i am about to get some camber plates and i was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on which ones to get. what are the cheapest ones out there? i was looking at k mac camber/caster plates but they are $100. But they are top of the line ive heard. please gimme some feedback.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Your asking which ones to get yet your asking for the cheapest ones? Doesnt make too much sense to me. For quality you to pay.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

i know. sorry bout that. what i meant was, what camber kits do u guys have? and does anybody know the best bang for the buck?


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

and, to just be sure, u dont need anything for the back wheels do u such as camber kit for the back wheels?


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Depends how much adjustment the rear end allows and how much of that adjustment you will actually need.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

You wont need anything for the rear of a 95-99(B14) Sentra. It has a solid beam rear end and there is no adjustment. Your rear alignment settings will not change if you lower it.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

whew, thanks pat i didnt want to have to worry about the back


----------



## nismo13GTiR (May 27, 2002)

96sentra said:


> i am about to get some camber plates and i was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on which ones to get. what are the cheapest ones out there? i was looking at k mac camber/caster plates but they are $100. But they are top of the line ive heard. please gimme some feedback.


where did you find them for $100? let me know. thanks.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

if u r talkin about k mac, they are on thier website. they are like a total of 123 shipped from australia i believe. They might not be camber/caster, maybe just camber. but thier website is k-mac.com.


----------



## McCoy (Sep 16, 2003)

96sentra said:


> if u r talkin about k mac, they are on thier website. they are like a total of 123 shipped from australia i believe. They might not be camber/caster, maybe just camber. but thier website is k-mac.com.


You realize they are just selling you crash bolts and not an actual camber plate, this was taken from the fine print on k-mac.com...
*Two Bolt Flange Strut
Replaces the upper mount bolt at strut / axle connection point. NOTE: Majority of these type kits on the market use a weakened, undersize crank bolt to gain adjustment – BUT THIS IS A CRITICAL SUSPENSION MOUNT POINT (holds the wheels on !).*


You can get the same thing for half the price at optauto.com. Might want to do a little more research before you buy... good luck


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

thank you McCoy, i didnt see that i guess, i will searck more now. And, r u from idaho also McCoy and if so what city?


----------



## McCoy (Sep 16, 2003)

96sentra said:


> thank you McCoy, i didnt see that i guess, i will searck more now. And, r u from idaho also McCoy and if so what city?


I have a house in Moscow, ID, but am currently living in Pullman, WA (only 6 miles away from Idaho). 


Are you looking to get C/C plates for your stock suspension or for a coilover suspension? This is a big thing to know when looking for C/C plates.

Later,

Monty


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

im looking for plates for a coilover setup and they are not ground control.


----------



## McCoy (Sep 16, 2003)

96sentra said:


> im looking for plates for a coilover setup and they are not ground control.


What type of coilover suspension are you getting? Most coilover setups have the same overall design (i.e. coilover spring, tophat, threaded collar), so I would either suggest the cusco camber plates or the ground control C/C plates. Look to be spending around 300 - 350 new for either of these. 

Good luck.


----------

